
Cyanogen Inc. shuts down CyanogenMod in Christmas bloodbath - cpdean
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2016/12/cyanogen-inc-shuts-down-cyanogenmod-in-christmas-bloodbath/
======
moxious
"Bloodbath" seems a bit hyperbolic...

